# Contest: Guess the 2nd Place average at the Philippine Championship 2019



## pjk (Sep 20, 2019)

Another giveaway, guess the 2nd Place average for 3x3 at the Philippine Championship 2019:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PhilippineChampionship2019

One guess per user. If two people are equally close, the one who replied first wins. *The winner will get a CUBICLE LABS LITTLE MAGIC M 3x3.*

The contest ends on Sept 26th at midnight (competition time zone).

Ready.......Set......Go!


----------



## cubesrawesome (Sep 20, 2019)

I think the time will be: 7.56


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 20, 2019)

pjk said:


> Another giveaway, guess the 2nd Place average for 3x3 at the Philippine Championship 2019:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PhilippineChampionship2019
> 
> One guess per user. If two people are equally close, the one who replied first wins. *The winner will get a CUBICLE LABS LITTLE MAGIC M 3x3.*
> ...


But people can just cheat by looking at the scores, right?
I'm going with 7.26


----------



## Llewelys (Sep 20, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> But people can just cheat by looking at the scores, right?


I think any answer posted after the results are published won't be taken into account 

I'm going with 7.68


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 20, 2019)

7.35


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 20, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> I think any answer posted after the results are published won't be taken into account
> 
> I'm going with 7.68


You're effectively giving away a cube for free if not.


AbsoRuud said:


> 7.35


Wow.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 20, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> You're effectively giving away a cube for free if not.
> 
> Wow.


The competition starts the 27th. The give away deadline is the 26th. I think we're safe.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 20, 2019)

7.44


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 20, 2019)

7.42 !!


----------



## u Cube (Sep 20, 2019)

pjk said:


> Another giveaway, guess the 2nd Place average for 3x3 at the Philippine Championship 2019:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PhilippineChampionship2019
> 
> One guess per user. If two people are equally close, the one who replied first wins. *The winner will get a CUBICLE LABS LITTLE MAGIC M 3x3.*
> ...


6.98


----------



## Izaden (Sep 20, 2019)

7.51


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 20, 2019)

7.97


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 20, 2019)

7.78


----------



## M O (Sep 20, 2019)

7.64


----------



## Billabob (Sep 20, 2019)

7.98


----------



## Sowrduk (Sep 20, 2019)

7.77


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 20, 2019)

8.01. I don't really wanna win but I'm guessing anyway


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 20, 2019)

8.37

Anyone going lower than 7.7 clearly did not check recent results for competitors 2nd-4th on the psych sheet.

*edited, before deadline*


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 20, 2019)

8.26


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 20, 2019)

7.96


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 21, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> 8.15
> 
> Anyone going lower than 7.7 clearly did not check recent results for competitors 2nd-4th on the psych sheet.



what is a psych sheet?

8.12


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 21, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> what is a psych sheet?
> 
> 8.12


This here is a psych sheet, and you can see all events if you press on the event tab: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...hampionship2019/registrations/psych-sheet/333


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 21, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> This here is a psych sheet, and you can see all events if you press on the event tab: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...hampionship2019/registrations/psych-sheet/333


tysm!! didn't know that existed


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 21, 2019)

7.89
Idrc lol


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 21, 2019)

7.74


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 21, 2019)

8.10


----------



## Etotheipi (Sep 21, 2019)

7.18


----------



## KAINOS (Sep 21, 2019)

8.30


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2019)

7.66


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 21, 2019)

8.00


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 21, 2019)

7.77


----------



## Elf (Sep 21, 2019)

8.02


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 21, 2019)

7.82


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 21, 2019)

8.34


----------



## MrLunarWolf (Sep 21, 2019)

7.99


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 22, 2019)

8.36


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 22, 2019)

7.56


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 22, 2019)

7.55


----------



## Ash Black (Sep 23, 2019)

8.04


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 23, 2019)

8.06


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 23, 2019)

8.11


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 23, 2019)

8.23


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 23, 2019)

Don’t know why I’m participating because I already have a YLM. xd


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2019)

Contest ends tomorrow, September 26th at midnight, so if you haven't guessed yet, now is your time.


----------



## Angry_Mob (Sep 25, 2019)

7.87


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 25, 2019)

7.39


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 26, 2019)

Competition finished - who was the closest? Results released tomorrow I think.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 26, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Competition finished - who was the closest? Results released tomorrow I think.


The speedcubing competition starts tomorrow the 27th. The forum contest ends tonight at midnight.


----------



## pjk (Sep 26, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Competition finished - who was the closest? Results released tomorrow I think.


The contest ends in 11 hours from now.

Competition is tomorrow in Southeast Asia. So winner won't be announced until it ends after the weekend.


----------



## asacuber (Sep 26, 2019)

7.92


----------



## Mwaha (Sep 27, 2019)

7.59


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 27, 2019)

7.46 seconds


----------



## NykoCuber1 (Sep 27, 2019)

8.09


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 28, 2019)

Brenton has 7.60 and 7.61 in the first two rounds, unless finals nerves kick in he's going to make my previous statement look very dumb!


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 29, 2019)

Wait did I actually win the giveaway? Isn’t Sean 2nd with a avg of 8.22?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 29, 2019)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> Wait did I actually win the giveaway? Isn’t Sean 2nd with a avg of 8.22?


Looks like it! If Sean Patrick had done well I would've won!


----------



## Llewelys (Sep 29, 2019)

Looks like cubesrawesome (#2) actually won: he guessed 7.56 when the actual average is 7.60, congrats !!

Edit: Mwaha (#51) is closest with 7.59, but they edited their post after the contest ended so I don't think their answer can be taken into account :/


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 29, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Looks like cubesrawesome (#2) actually won: he guessed 7.56 when the actual average is 7.60, congrats !!
> 
> Edit: Mwaha (#51) is closest with 7.59, but they edited their post after the contest ended so I don't think their answer can be taken into account :/


I think cubecomps is glitching because that is first round.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 30, 2019)

That is not finals, brenton got 1st and sean got second with a avg of 8.22

cubecomps is just glitching

This is the actual finals


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 30, 2019)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> This is the actual finals


You are right on that because Brenton got that 7.60 average in the first round, and then he got 7.61 in the 2nd round. So what CC is showing right now are the 1st round results.


----------



## Llewelys (Sep 30, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I think cubecomps is glitching because that is first round.



Arf ok, I guess we'll know for sure once the times are published in the WCA website


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 30, 2019)

Brenton seriously improved quite a bit it seems - while not a PB average, 11 of his last 12 averages were not under 7.8. Considering finals nerves, I thought it was fairly unlikely that second place would dip below 8 seconds, and that only turned out true because Sean underachieved in the finals.

It's likely not a cubecomps glitch, I'm guessing the organizers made an error in the 2nd round results that requires them to delete all of the rounds and start over with entry.


----------



## David ep (Sep 30, 2019)

Rip sean


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 2, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Looks like cubesrawesome (#2) actually won: he guessed 7.56 when the actual average is 7.60, congrats !!
> 
> Edit: Mwaha (#51) is closest with 7.59, but they edited their post after the contest ended so I don't think their answer can be taken into account :/


I thought i won


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 2, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> I thought i won



The average was 8.22, you were far off.


----------



## pjk (Oct 3, 2019)

And the winner is *Triangles_are_cubers*, who guessed 8.23 when the 2nd Place finals was 8.22. Congrats. Please shoot me a PM with your address and phone number and I'll get a *CUBICLE LABS LITTLE MAGIC M 3x3 sent.*

Thanks for everyone who guessed, I will run more of these giveaways in the future.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 3, 2019)

pjk said:


> And the winner is *Triangles_are_cubers*, who guessed 8.23 when the 2nd Place finals was 8.22. Congrats. Please shoot me a PM with your address and phone number and I'll get a *CUBICLE LABS LITTLE MAGIC M 3x3 sent.*
> 
> Thanks for everyone who guessed, I will run more of these giveaways in the future.



I’m sorry, but how do I PM you?


----------



## Brest (Oct 3, 2019)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> I’m sorry, but how do I PM you?


Click the user name "pjk" then click "Start conversation"


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 3, 2019)

Brest said:


> Click the user name "pjk" then click "Start conversation"


Thank you, Brest!


----------

